# power supply



## jmpowie (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello, I have a tech ll 3000gs controller. I am using a bachmann tranformer that comes with a small train kit as the power supply. When I am running the train and my son blows the whistle the train slows by half and the trains lights dim. What power supply should I be using with the 3000gs controller so the train does not slow down? thanks


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...

You're gonna want to find something with an amp or more of power, those old toy packs just won't do it.


----------



## jmpowie (Dec 4, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> Welcome...
> 
> You're gonna want to find something with an amp or more of power, those old toy packs just won't do it.


thanks but kinda knew that, what would have more power?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Any MRC one would. The Tech series are all reliable. When you look for a new pack check the amp rating. Think of amps like the size of a car engine. The larger the number of amps the larger the car engine = more power.


----------

